# Don't know where this goes...Pellet gun



## Pellet_Targeter (Dec 25, 2004)

Hey I have a Powerline Pellet/BB air rifle. I shoot .177 cal flat nosed pellets. I have a few questions. Today I went out shooting and firerd 3 rounds at 55 yards and the target was a sheet pizza box. I hit all three times with a quarter inch shot group. My time of impact was 3 seconds. Oh forgott to add, I use the scope that comes with the rifle, the cheap $10 one. But its mediocre for air rifle target practice. So I then took that box and put it 100 yards away and I didn't even hit it out of four tries. When I was at 55 yards I just aimed my retical like one inch from the top. At 100 yards I aimed it about 3-4 inches. I dunno. And the shots either went to low or to high. Could I figure out how high I have to aim it from the time of impact info and the distance? My scope is sited in at 45 yards. There was no wind when I shot, everything was alright.

Thank you. And my appoligies for this not being in the right forum. Dunno where to put it.


----------



## smileyball32 (Dec 27, 2004)

hi, i'd tell you (to if you have the money) buy a better scope, and if you don't either get the money or talk to a local gunsmith that can see the gun maybe he/she can help you. maybe a better gun too.

:sniper:


----------



## wompus_cat (Dec 10, 2004)

The problem you have is you are shooting a pellet with a BC that is pitifully low. You may hit at 45 yards, but after the it is dropping like a rock, you prolly have to give it 2 feet (or more?> Im not sure) at 100 yards, the trajectory is almost straight down
If you want more long range out of an air rifle, look into 20 cal or 22 cal, they are less common but way better


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Or use a pointed pellet, flat head offers the most air resistance.


----------



## izaak23923 (Jan 9, 2005)

sorry for you but you cant get a good pelletgun without dishing out som $money$ :-?


----------



## izaak23923 (Jan 9, 2005)

i would go for a .22 rifle that costs about 80 at walmart


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

80 dollars? At that price go for the pellet gun.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

> 80 dollars? At that price go for the pellet gun


 MT

there is nothing with spending 80 dollars thats not that much i would spend that much. When you using the cheapest stuff available your just asking for trouble such as injuring or slowly killing the animal


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

the_rookie said:


> > 80 dollars? At that price go for the pellet gun
> 
> 
> MT
> ...


Whether the animal is injured and not killed depends on the FPS and the accuracy of the shot, not the quality of the arm. There are many 80 dollar pellet guns which will kill a squirrel easily. If however looking for a .22 in the 80 dollar area you will be hard pressed to find anything worth owning. Even the cheapest remington 597 MSRP's for $163 and the cheapest Rossi for $159.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

at the wally world near my i bought a mossberg semi auto with a 10 round clip for 89 dollars shoots good


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

the_rookie said:


> at the wally world near my i bought a mossberg semi auto with a 10 round clip for 89 dollars shoots good


That is the one that you can shoot one inch at 100 yards with iron sights right? If I was you I would just let that story go.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 31, 2005)

1st of all I dont know why anybody would be shooting a BB gun like that one at 55 yards unless it was just for fun. When you pump that type of gun up and try to shoot it with accuracy and power its erratic at best when your talking those kind of ranges. Yeah you can get a high power BB gun or you can get a good cheap .22 for under 100. It just depends on what youre using it for. If your shooting in your backyard Ill take a BB gun and never shoot an animal over 25 yards and want to kill it. If Im going out in the woods Ill take the .22 everytime. I dont know exactly why you were asking I just hope you werent planning on shooting rabbitt and squirrel that far though.


----------

